# Does Jesus lie in John 7,8-10?



## Zimon (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello!
Of course we know God cannot lie and that it is against his nature (Titus 1,2) but what is Jesus doing in John 7,8-10? This is probably a very easy-to-answer question but I would be very pleased if you could explain those 3 Verses to me, for I did not find an answer yet and did not find one here in the forum...
Thank you very much!


----------



## Andres (Nov 21, 2010)

He was not going up with the disciples then when they were. He went up after they did by Himself.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 21, 2010)

To propose a true contradiction, one would have to read into the words "the intent to deceive." That is, that 1) Jesus meant to comply with his brothers' ideas about him going up, and 2) that he nevertheless told them he was not going to do so. But Jesus prior intentions are not revealed in the passage, only his statements and his later actions.

The less likely explanation is that Jesus changed his plans.

The more likely explanation is that, with regard to (1) above, Jesus was refusing to go up *in accord with the exhibitionistic presumptions of his relatives.* However, his intention was to go in his own manner, a detail that either is not recorded for us, or wasn't given to his brothers because they were not entitled to the information. In other words, Jesus' reply is not to be interpreted apart from the full statement expressed by and intentions attributed to those who first presume to advise or dictate to the King.


----------



## Zimon (Nov 21, 2010)

Edit: This was adressed to Andres and written before the second answering post...

Well I looked up this again in different translations and noticed you have a "yet" there, we none of my Bibles has one (Even the very exact ones)
When you leave out this "yet" it reads like this: 

[8] Go ye up unto this feast: *I go not up unto this feast*; for my time is not yet full come.
...
[10] But when his brethren were gone up, then *went he also up unto the feast*, not openly, but as it were in _*secret*_.

But you are probably right, I think that is the only acceptable interpretation of this that Verse 8 is referring just to this specific moment.

----

@Contra_Mundum: A bit complicated for me to understand, but I'm trying to understand it right now, will post again if there are any questions left  

Thank you both!


----------

